# Thought on the IMR-9 Lamps?



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, so i want to buy an IMR-9 or IMR-9L, But i have done some research and i keep getting mixed signals about them, Some say the are good while other say they are bad.

What do you guys think.

1.Do they have good output?
2.Are they worth the money?
3.Do they have a good hotspot with good spill?


I dont want to buy a 700 lumen lamp and only get 200 OTF. I dont care about runtime either. ( Its just going to be a fun light). I might use it with my hand gun for things that go bump in the night.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2010)

I have one in my nightstand light, they are kickass. I don't know how anyone could say bad about them. I haven't seen any negative comments.


----------



## mrartillery (Apr 6, 2010)

ampdude said:


> I have one in my nightstand light, they are kickass. I don't know how anyone could say bad about them. I haven't seen any negative comments.



+1 I had one of these and it was a great little lamp, only reason i don't still have it is because i sold a few of my never used shelf queens. But overall yes, it produces a nice smooth beam and great hot spot with plenty of good usable flood. If you're not worried about runtime like you said, then I say go for it!


----------



## SureAddicted (Apr 6, 2010)

The IMR-9L LA's are for D36 hosts.
The IMR-9 LA's are for D26 hosts.
I'm guessing the output of the IMR9 would be similar to a P91 in the same configuration.


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 6, 2010)

I like it alot.


Here is what mine did:


----------



## ampdude (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea, it spanks those LEDs pretty good, plus you have the other benefits of incan.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I like it alot.
> 
> 
> Here is what mine did:


 
Thanks for that. Now will the output be the same with IMR 16340's?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 6, 2010)

I only have one IMR 16340 on me now, so I can't tell you exactly how much it is OTF.

The IMR 16340's will not sag as much as the othe li-on AW CR123's so I would guess the output would be similar, but with much much shorter runtime. 

The IMR9 lamp can also handle the IMR 18650's topped off without fear of instaflash.


----------



## curtispdx (Apr 6, 2010)

mrartillery said:


> +1 I had one of these and it was a great little lamp, only reason i don't still have it is because i sold a few of my never used shelf queens. But overall yes, it produces a nice smooth beam and great hot spot with plenty of good usable flood. If you're not worried about runtime like you said, then I say go for it!





You're not getting it back, either.  (It's on my duty belt as we speak...)


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> I only have one IMR 16340 on me now, so I can't tell you exactly how much it is OTF.
> 
> The IMR 16340's will not sag as much as the othe li-on AW CR123's so I would guess the output would be similar, but with much much shorter runtime.
> 
> The IMR9 lamp can also handle the IMR 18650's topped off without fear of instaflash.


 See thats why im confused in this thread it says that the OTF is around 270?


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 6, 2010)

I have noticed that when I use bigger cells the with my Incandescent builds the current goes up. More current more lumens.

If I recall I think back then I had my 6P with stock tailcap/twistie and 2 IMR 16340 cells. We were doing a show and tell at the BBQ so I can imagine at some point it got used before testing....:shrug:


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

I will be useing it with a stock Z2 with a UCL, with IMR 16340's, Should the output still be over 300 OTF? Because its not worth it to me if its not.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 6, 2010)

Brian321 said:


> I will be useing it with a stock Z2 with a UCL, with IMR 16340's, Should the output still be over 300 OTF? Because its not worth it to me if its not.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


 

I think for turn on most likely with topped off cells. I will have to test this lamp now with topped off IMR 16340 cells. I now need to order more cells from lighthound


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well thank you for all the help. I have a Cheap P60 incan drop in from Ebay that was like $8 with shipping that i wanted to replace with this. But it seems to me that the IMR might not be much brighter.

The one from ebay is only rated at 150 Lumens but seems just as bright as my RRT-0 on high( 240lm). I even had a few people say they look exacly the same( other than color)

I guess i will have to think about it or wait for you to do some tests with IMR 16340's


----------



## hoongern (Apr 6, 2010)

My take on the IMR9 is that it is a good drop in when you're looking for a reliable light source which puts out a decent amount of light - without the fears of ing something. However, it works best on 2xIMR18650. It still puts out quite a bit of light on my 2xIMR16340.

However, the IMR9 is definitely not the highest output lamp in the scene. So to me, it's more for its versatility with working with various cell types properly (from the small IMR16340 to large IMR18650 - I wonder how it would do on IMR26500).

This is opposed to say, a FM CL1794 bulb which would easily  on 2xIMR18650.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well the main thing i wanted was it to be somewhat small with big out put and Incan. I guess there arent any other options?


----------



## hoongern (Apr 6, 2010)

Brian321 said:


> Well the main thing i wanted was it to be somewhat small with big out put and Incan. I guess there arent any other options?



The IMR-9 does have a pretty big output. It does have quite a huge hotspot as well.

Other D26 drop-ins you may want to consider are the

1) Surefire P91 [Personally I find this setup a bit pricey long term compared to the next 2 options]

2) FiveMega D26-T1.5 bi-pin socket/reflector w/ CL1794 bulb. On 2xIMR16340, it would have close to 1000 bulb lumens. 

3) FiveMega D26-G4 bi-pin socket/reflector w/ WA1111 bulb for ~ 900 bulb lumens on 2xIMR16340.

Keep in mind that running high powered incans in a small package is not always that practical - runtime is extremely short and heat builds up very quickly. I currently have setup 3) but with the WA1185 bulb & 3xIMR18500 for ~ 1500 bulb lumens, and it heats up so fast that I don't run it for more than 45 seconds at a time.

Oh and the nice thing about 2) and 3) is that you can just swap the bulbs for other ones (usually cheaper than buying a new assembly). So if you decided that you wanted a lower power bulb, just stick, say, a CL1499 or TL-3 into option 2) and you're done.

I still think that the IMR-9 is a good bulb, though.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 6, 2010)

hoongern said:


> The IMR-9 does have a pretty big output. It does have quite a huge hotspot as well.
> 
> Other D26 drop-ins you may want to consider are the
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for that info. Does option 2) come ready to drop in?

The main reason i want this light is for my camping/canoeing set up it will be with my sidearm for protection and if needed would only be used in short bursts anyway. I will have other lights for runtime and long use.

Host waiting for drop-in:


----------



## hoongern (Apr 6, 2010)

Brian321 said:


> Thank you very much for that info. Does option 2) come ready to drop in?
> 
> The main reason i want this light is for my camping/canoeing set up it will be with my sidearm for protection and if needed would only be used in short bursts anyway. I will have other lights for runtime and long use.
> 
> Host waiting for drop-in:



Option 2) can't be bought currently - Carley recalled the batch of CL1794s due to manufacturing defects (made them prone to exploding). However, word is that they should be back in stock soon enough (By April 15th)

You have to buy the socket/reflector and the bulb separately. Socket is here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190833

The bulbs are here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197272


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info i guess ill just order the socket/rflector for now while im waiting for the bulbs. 


I dont want my light to go



if i get a bad bulb.


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 7, 2010)

For a dedicated handgun light, I would just go with a P61[primaries] and call it good.


----------



## Deputy T. (Apr 7, 2010)

I think for 2 IMR16340's the *EO-9* would be a great option. When the IMR18500's were released I used them in place of my AW Protected black labels and never looked back. I find it to be a very reasonably price lamp assembly, and the you can't find much better throw in the P60 form factor.


----------



## mitch79 (Apr 8, 2010)

Check out Mdocod's detailed and descriptive shootout,
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235143

I've just put together a SF M2 with a P91 & IMR16340's and absolutely love it .

Huge output for it's size.
It's maybe not what you want if your after a tight focused beam but it throws ok via sheer lumens output.
If you want a light you can just point in the general direction and light up the whole area - the P91 will do it.

From mdocod,
2x IMR16340
SF P91: 20W, 300 - 125 lumen in 10 minutes

Others have tested it at 380~400lm. Whatever, it's bright :devil:


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 8, 2010)

This is hard, I never knew there are so many Incan drop ins.....


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## curtispdx (Apr 8, 2010)

I just used mine at work last night on a (potentially) double-fatal accident. It was pretty dark and pouring rain but it was able to light up what I needed to see with it. 

That's a good drop-in and the price is right. I'm probably going to find a 2x18650 host for it to get more runtime. 

Anyone know if I can run it with two black-label AW 18650s or should I use the IMR 18650s?


----------



## mitch79 (Apr 8, 2010)

The IMR-9 draws ~2.4A, The SF P-91 ~2.7A when properly driven.
Either will be fine with AW black label 18650's as it's well under the 2C max discharge rating. 

For absolute max output the IMR-9 needs IMR18650's, for which it was designed.
The SF P91 will  with IMR18650's, it should be ok with AW protected 18650 LiCo's.


----------



## curtispdx (Apr 8, 2010)

mitch79 said:


> The IMR-9 draws ~2.4A, The SF P-91 ~2.7A when properly driven.
> Either will be fine with AW black label 18650's as it's well under the 2C max discharge rating.
> 
> For absolute max output the IMR-9 needs IMR18650's, for which it was designed.
> The SF P91 will  with IMR18650's, it should be ok with AW protected 18650 LiCo's.





Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 24, 2010)

I just re-tested my IMR-9 D26 500 lumen incan drop-in.

It did as I expected. Less lumens with the IMR 16340 vs. AW 2600mAh 18650.


----------



## Brian321 (Apr 24, 2010)

Good to know, Thanks for the update. I still have not bought this but am still thinking about it.

Brian


----------



## mdocod (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the IMR-9L unless I was going to run a pair of IMR18650s, it needs plenty of voltage under that load to really wake up. If you want to run a D36 head on there I would suggest the EO-9L as the absolute maximum. Coincidentally, the EO-9L is about the same power consumption as the IMR-9, but I feel that the different bulb style found in most of those D36 LAs is of higher efficiency than the little D26 bulbs.

If the intended cells are going to be those little IMR16340s, and you want to stick with the D26 platform (floodier beams), I would go for the P91 to really see something impressive in this size. The IMR-9 makes sense when you are going to run a pair of large cells. When running large cells, it stands to reason that one would be interested in having runtime, which would also translate to a desire for reasonable bulb life. In the case of a configuration that is going to run for less than 10 minutes, bulb life just doesn't really matter. It's either going to run for 2 seconds or 10 minutes, either way, it's not long enough to get much done and you'll probably feel compelled to carry a reliable backup whether you have the bulb life or not. 

Eric


----------

